# Colonoscopy date almost here :-(



## 18144 (Nov 29, 2005)

In a few days (tuesday) i am having my first colonoscopy. Can anyone give me some advice on how to deal with the whole thing, from the prep to the actual procedure. I am such a stress puppy and i am making myself sick with worry. How did you deal with prep day? I am taking picolax. Any advice on how to make the day a bit more bareable? And i know this is something a bit stupid to worry about but has anyone ever had an "accident" on the way to the hospital? The one i'm going to is about an hour away from home and i am dreading the trip there and back. And what doesnt help is that i have a phobia of public toilets!!! And can i ask for the strongest sedation going? Sorry about all the questions but i tried to phone the hospital for advice but they were useless. Thank you


----------



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

fran77 said:


> In a few days (tuesday) i am having my first colonoscopy. Can anyone give me some advice on how to deal with the whole thing, from the prep to the actual procedure. I am such a stress puppy and i am making myself sick with worry. How did you deal with prep day? I am taking picolax. Any advice on how to make the day a bit more bareable? And i know this is something a bit stupid to worry about but has anyone ever had an "accident" on the way to the hospital? The one i'm going to is about an hour away from home and i am dreading the trip there and back. And what doesnt help is that i have a phobia of public toilets!!! And can i ask for the strongest sedation going? Sorry about all the questions but i tried to phone the hospital for advice but they were useless. Thank you


I had my first one 4 weeks ago, I too was incredibly nervous and all the questions you have are completley normal, I spent most of the day on the phone with my GI's Receptionist, I had so many questions but she really helped me through it. The Prep I had was phostophate, and man did it ever taste bad, I had to swallow the whole bottle, and it started to work about an hour and half later. I think the worse was the prep and the rash I developed from going to the bathroom so much, my advice have vaseline, or something like that close by, and don't leave the house. I never had an accident on the way to the hospital, your body is completely emptied before you get there, so don't worry. And for the procedure my doctor put me out, I don't remember anything from the procedure at all just waking up in the recovery room, but I was sleepy afterwards and just wanted to sleep, I had no discomfort or pain after wards, didn't need the bathroom for 2 days afterwards though. It actually felt good being empty.


----------



## Behavior (Aug 3, 2007)

fran77 said:


> In a few days (tuesday) i am having my first colonoscopy. Can anyone give me some advice on how to deal with the whole thing, from the prep to the actual procedure. I am such a stress puppy and i am making myself sick with worry. How did you deal with prep day? I am taking picolax. Any advice on how to make the day a bit more bareable? And i know this is something a bit stupid to worry about but has anyone ever had an "accident" on the way to the hospital? The one i'm going to is about an hour away from home and i am dreading the trip there and back. And what doesnt help is that i have a phobia of public toilets!!! And can i ask for the strongest sedation going? Sorry about all the questions but i tried to phone the hospital for advice but they were useless. Thank you


I just had one. I drank some powder. It is not too bad. I pooped the entire day. I went into the hospital. I was completely out. It took 15 mins. I was a bit crampy and gassy afterwards, but that was it. You will be fine.Behavior


----------

